# Audi A3 SQ installation



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm from Germany and just decided to show you some pictures of what we did here overseas. 

My car is an Audi A3 (2003) and the aim is a sound quality installation with enough dynamic reserves in midbass. I want to hear drums and guitars in realistic level of dynamic and loudness.

The installation is just in progress and not finished yet.

Already done:
- doorpods with sealed enclosure
- tweeterpods (a-pillars)
- power (batteries & cables)
- headunit & DSP

To do:
- cosmetics a-pillars
- subwoofer and trunk

Installed equipment:
- Pioneer DEX-P90 + DEQ-P90
- Tru Steel S44
- Micro-Precision 5.28 MK2 tweeters
- Micro-Precision / Goerlich Z170 midbass

First some pictures of the doorpods with sealed enclosure made out of massive wood. The volume is ~12,5 Liters (~0,44 ft^3) - enough for most 6" midbass drivers.






















































































































More pictures later, if someone is interested ... 

Greetings from Germany
Konni


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Those door pods are SICK!!! Good work so far.


----------



## rasahman (Jan 28, 2007)

now THATS something we dont get to see everday! good work there... 



Konni said:


>


looking at the pics above, i understand you've made a completely sealed enclosure for the mids but why the hole behind the drivers as in the second pic?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

The hole is just for experiments (venting inside the door) and more install depth behind the speaker. It's sealed now. =)


----------



## rasahman (Jan 28, 2007)

i had similiar plans to do work on my install until i read somewhere about needing 'space' directly behind the drivers for it to perform well...and my 8" needs 13litres of volume. now after seeing ur post, i'm thinking whether i should just give it a shot


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice work!

Did you try it with the hole left open? A lot of people with Micro Precision drivers get best results in a big leaky door, but I don't know it that Z-series is different.

You could also try making the enclosure smaller (by stuffing something between the first braces right next to the midbass) and experiment with dynaudio variovents vented into the doorspace...

Endless possibilities with a pair of enclosures built like that, I like it!

Greetz from Belgium,
Isabelle


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

wow, that's inspiring!
btw, why the two different drivers in lef and right doors?
Marco


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*jaw hits floor*

*shuts jaw with hand*

*jaw hits floor again*

repeat...

*closes thread*


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

The advantage of the A3 is that the door is very straight and so I have not to use glass fiber. The doors are very long and give a lot of volume without making big pods.

@Isabelle
You're right - the most Micro-Precision speakers are designed for doors or big enclosures (~25 liters and more). But the installed series Z midbasses are home-HiFi drivers and work very good in this enclosure. I have also measured Thiele-Small parameters.

I know Thomas Hoffmann very well and he gave me some of his speakers to find the one that works best in my car.

I tried not opening the hole yet. But so i'm saving a lot of sound deadening. 

@Marco
^^ I tried different speakers in the doors. The pictures are not from the same day.
I am using this one at the moment:










Cheers


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nicely done! Ithink I just got a new idea for my Rabbit.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

I was thinking about this, but it's really, really difficult to do with my doors without splitting the inner door skin and that would probably compromise stiffness... which I'll find out when it's too late.

sieht sehr schön aus.

Bret


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are amazing door panels  did you use the existing holes to secure it to the door? it looks pretty heavy... if not, can you show us some detailed pics of how did you do it?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

hugo23 said:


> Those are amazing door panels  did you use the existing holes to secure it to the door? it looks pretty heavy... if not, can you show us some detailed pics of how did you do it?


I used some of the existing holes and made some new. There are 5 screws per door panel directly into the metal sheet of the door. This is bomb proof ... 

The screws are coveres by the aluminium-butyl, so you can't see them.

I think I have ~10 kg (20 pounds) more weight each door. Maybe a little more.

What pictures do you want? Attachment to the door?

Cheers


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice install thus far man,
Also i'm liking the beginning of the tweeter pods.


----------



## downwind4final (Oct 8, 2006)

wow.......wow

nice, dedication above and beyond


----------



## bigwise1 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice door pods!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Konni said:


> I used some of the existing holes and made some new. There are 5 screws per door panel directly into the metal sheet of the door. This is bomb proof ...
> 
> The screws are coveres by the aluminium-butyl, so you can't see them.
> 
> ...


Yes man those are the ones that I would like to see  I have used sealed kick panels and I love how controlled the midbass response is, but It is almost imposible to make ones with enough internal space for a mid bass to perfom at its best, so I think a door panel like yours is the best option, I just wish I have the skills to make something like that :blush:. 

by the way, your install looks familiar to me, are you a member from this forum "forum.m-eit-audio.de"?


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice, i love the steel finish


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for your comments! I am having a lot of fun with these door pods ... 

@Hugo
Yes, I am member of that forum. That is one of the few german mobile audio forums with focus on SQ. You are registered there, too?

You can find a lot of more pictures, if you browse my file folder on my webserver: KLICK

Here some pictures of my tweeters in the a-pillars. Sadly without leather yet.





































Cheers


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks smooth!

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice , konni !!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Konni said:


> @Hugo
> Yes, I am member of that forum. That is one of the few german mobile audio forums with focus on SQ. You are registered there, too?


Yes, I'm registered at that forum, but I don't speak german so I haven't posted anything :blush: I can only watch the pics  My install ( http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn135/hugorodrigo23/ ) was ispired by this one: http://forum.m-eit-audio.de/viewtopic.php?t=4592 of course is not even close to that quality but I took many ideas from "derfuss", he has an awesome install  very OEM


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Hugo,
yes - derfuss's install is stunning ...
Hard to reach that level of install qualitiy ... 

But the sound is more important to me ... 

Cheers


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

Konni,
the speakers you are using now are they a high end Italian brand?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

poochieone said:


> Konni,
> the speakers you are using now are they a high end Italian brand?


No, this is a GERMAN brand ... 
In my mind they are manufacturing the best speakers in the world. The speciality is the used cone - very hard and light-weightend. Only ~6.x gramms for the 6" midbass.
You should here them with your own ears.

This is my favorite:










Building nice home-hifi speakers, too:










This is the international website:
http://www.micro-precision.eu

Cheers


----------



## Dougie085 (May 2, 2006)

Cardas? That looks like a cardas logo on the back? How much do those drivers run? And is there a shop online that has them?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

You're right - the logo looks quite the same. But this brand (Micro-Precision) is completely German and has nothing to do with Cardas.

This speakers (Z series) are completely hand-made and because of this very expensive. They are not sold via online-shops. Price is about 900 EUR for a pair of 6" midbasses.

Cheers


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Here some pics of the battery brackets. I did some welding with sheets of stainless steel. I used machine screws to mount the batteries to the car. This is bomb proof ... batteries would stay in place even while a rollover. 

One battery on the left side:



















... and one on the right (first pic shows original built in BOSE-amplifier)



















And this is my headunit I use:










Cheers


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice install, what headuint is that?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

CulinaryGod said:


> Very nice install, what headuint is that?


This is a Pioneer DEX-P90 (German model name). This is the successor of the DEX-P9 (Premier series called in US).
The difference is the almost black front-face and the white display and lights.

Cheers


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Great install, And the drivers are just crazy.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

By the way what subwoofer are you plannnig to use, will it be the Micro-Precision z260? Man this thing must cost a pretty penny!?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Here-I-Come said:


> By the way what subwoofer are you plannnig to use, will it be the Micro-Precision z260? Man this thing must cost a pretty penny!?


I've used in my old car an Adire Shiva MK3 ... I was very happy with this woofer, because it played very good and was cheap.
I've got also a JL 12W3v2 here ... I will check these first. If these two will not please me, I'm actually thinking of a Z260. But this speaker is very expensive and takes some time to produce. It's about 900 EUR in Germany ... that are about 1420 US dollars.

But this is a great speaker for "normal" listening levels. Too much power would kill him very fast.

Cheers


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

nice install!


----------



## GemaRastem (Jun 15, 2005)

geil! wo kommst du genau her? bin gerad in luebeck studieren.


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

GemaRastem said:


> geil! wo kommst du genau her? bin gerad in luebeck studieren.


Genau das andere Ende von Deutschland --> 90 km westlich von Frankfurt. Das müssten über 600 km sein.

Viele Grüße in den Norden.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive heard so much about those Micro Precision drivers. Mighty expensive! Too bad no one has ever bought one here in the PI that I know of.


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

dvsadvocate said:


> Ive heard so much about those Micro Precision drivers. Mighty expensive! Too bad no one has ever bought one here in the PI that I know of.


Only Z series is expensive, cause they are all handmade.
The lower series are much cheaper. Especially series 5 and 7 are worth its money.

The naming is aligned to the BMW models ... 

@dvsadvocate
Maybe you can get one from the "asian" distributor:
http://www.autotomorrow.com/

This is the distributor for Japan, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand and Brunai.
AutoTomorrow website even says:



> have been appointed for the markets of Thailand, Malaysia, Philippines, Brunei, Vietnam, Indonesia, S.Africa, and UAE for the In-Car-Entertainment brands.


List of distributors:
http://www.micro-precision.eu/21.html

Cheers


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@Konni
Thanks man. I still cant afford those though. I hope they live up to the hype when the time comes that I can afford them!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

@dvs,
Project Ai has em Micro Precision!!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

@mojako
Oo nga. Si Rey nagdadala niyan dito. Kaso mas mahal pa sa kotse ko yung tweeter pa lang! Hehe!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome work!

Now *THATS* my style!

Whats the silver layer Micro Precision puts on their cones?

Is it more like a layer of foil? 

Or more like a paint with metal particles Quart does in thei wet powder coating process?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks!

The silver layer is a very thin aluminum foil ... like that, that you use in the kitchen.

Something like this:










This foil is needed for the production of the foam-cone and it gives some stability to the foam. It also looks nicer than the brown colored foam.

Cheers


----------



## ddmt (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice install! I've actually listened to these Micro Precission drivers, worth the money  There's an Honda Odyssey in here that uses MP9 Signature Series 3-way, Genesis DMX Amps, & Crescendo Subwoofer. 

@Konni, some people in the local forum said that MP drivers (especially the signature or the Z series) need to be serviced after 2 years? Is it true?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

ddmt said:


> Very nice install! I've actually listened to these Micro Precission drivers, worth the money  There's an Honda Odyssey in here that uses MP9 Signature Series 3-way, Genesis DMX Amps, & Crescendo Subwoofer.


Sure? I don't know a "signature series"?!? All products are listed on the websites. There are 4 series: 3, 5, 7 and Z



> @Konni, some people in the local forum said that MP drivers (especially the signature or the Z series) need to be serviced after 2 years? Is it true?


The Z's only need to be serviced, if they have cracks in the cone. The thin cone is very easy breakable. It happens very often that someone kills them ...

Looks like this:










Cheers


----------



## ddmt (Apr 20, 2008)

Konni said:


> Sure? I don't know a "signature series"?!? All products are listed on the websites. There are 4 series: 3, 5, 7 and Z
> 
> 
> The Z's only need to be serviced, if they have cracks in the cone. The thin cone is very easy breakable. It happens very often that someone kills them ...
> ...


Ah thanks for info, I've been told in the local forum, that MP Signature Series is a special edition (only 50 sets) for Indonesian market only. Don't know if it's true or not


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Konni said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The silver layer is a very thin aluminum foil ... like that, that you use in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Ah-HA

I didn't realize those were foam cones.

Interesting...and also makes sense why it looks like it creases and looks cut up in some of those pics.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

What league are these speakers in?

Are we talking Morel...Dynaudio?

Or Audio Technology....ScanSpeak Revelator territory?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> What league are these speakers in?
> 
> Are we talking Morel...Dynaudio?
> 
> Or Audio Technology....ScanSpeak Revelator territory?


I've heard and owned a lot of speakers and did many comparisons in my car and in the cars of friends. Almost all the time the Z-series was the best - at least subjective.

In my mind and taste the Z-series are above of all other speakers, if no extreme sound levels are needed. The cone gets very fast broken, if they are treated wrong.

They have a special fine-dynamic sound, which makes the difference to other speakers for me and many other owners.

I think the reason for that special sound is the low-weight cone, which is very hard and inflexible (you can't bend it ... it gets broken like glass).










Cheers


----------



## manina (Mar 29, 2008)

What is the lowest frequency you advise for the 5.28? Are they doing well off-axis?


----------



## ben.selier (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice install - those speakers are insane!!


----------



## fish_ink (Jul 4, 2008)

nice install!!!


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

How much is that HU in DE?

I like it, and it matches my interior beautifully.


----------



## Nitin (May 28, 2008)

ben.selier said:


> really nice install - those speakers are insane!!


hoi ben - nice to see you here boet


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

the z's are awesome speakers.... matt hall had them in his audi in the states... prolly the only guy to have them in he US... incredible speakers..... very rare and esoteric..


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

manina said:


> What is the lowest frequency you advise for the 5.28? Are they doing well off-axis?


The resonance frequency Fs is ~1400 Hz. That means that the tweeters can be used from 3 KHz up. Passive crossover (1st order) is recommended with a 3,9 µF capacitor.

This tweeter is not good for low x-over frequencies, so I would only use them in a 3-way system or with a midbass with good midrange qualities.



Powers said:


> How much is that HU in DE?
> 
> I like it, and it matches my interior beautifully.


The suggested retail price is 2000 EUR for the headunit (DEX-P90) and 800 EUR for the DSP (DEQ-P90). 2800 EUR for the combo ... 
4500 US dollars with current EUR<>dollar ratio.

But the 2nd hand trading price for the combo is only 1000 to 1200 EUR.

Cheers


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

have you covered the a-pillars with any fabric yet?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

hc_TK said:


> have you covered the a-pillars with any fabric yet?


I will do it next week. I will try to use Alcantara (I think it's called "ultrasuede" in USA).

Cheers
Konni


----------



## 1000aire (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Clean, nice work!


----------



## jacka (Jul 12, 2006)

really nice install there... very clean. wish i could do that with my passat


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Meanwhile I did some works in my trunk. I connected 4 capacitors with copper bars for buffering the voltages. These capacitors are conntected to the two batteries left and right side of the trunk.

The Audison fuse and ground distributor is mounted on top of the capacitors.














































I did some more works yesterday, but took no pictures yet.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice work!

What capacity did you add now, and do you hear some differences in sound?

I'm moving my battery to the spare tire well, close to the amps, but I have plenty of room left for a couple caps if it's worth the money and effort...

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Isabelle,
I've added 3* 1F (Helix) and 1* 0.5F (Brax) - in complete 3.5 Farad. This is enough for buffering and filtering the oscillating voltage of the alternator. A stable voltage is needed in the power suppy units of the amplifiers for less regulation.

In most cases you can hear differences. More dynamics and "cleaner" sound. Staging and imaging can be improved, too.
The effect is depending on the rest of your power supply.

Just give it a try ...

Cheers


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Konni,

I know what it does, but do you actually hear it? And if so, how?

I don't want to use cheaper caps because most of the time they have a higher internal resistance than a good battery, so I only want Helix (I'm not willing to pay Brax prices) caps if needed, but if the actual result isn't noticeable enough, I simply won't use any...

(Good thing to know, I might upgrade the caps in my tweeter and midrange amplifier one day  )

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

The effect is not that big, if you have a good battery with short power cables to your amplifiers. In this case I would only use caps, if money and space in your trunk is left.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Okay, since I'll move the batterij to the trunk, I guess I'm gonna play 'capless' thanks for the info 

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Candisa said:


> Okay, since I'll move the batterij to the trunk, I guess I'm gonna play 'capless' thanks for the info


So I would do, too.

I did some work on my trunk build the last days and tidied up the wires a little bit.




























I will tidy up the power and RCA cables the next day, when the subwoofer amplifier is installed.

The a pillars will be done at the beginning of the next week.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi guys,
my a-pillars are finished. A friend covered them for me. These are the first quick shots of them:





































Just installed them in my car. Maybe I take some better pictures later.

The trunk is almost finished now. Only the upper board is missing.




























Cheers
Konni


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

This is coming along very nicely....

B-


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi! 

Really extra job on this car, the doors are really impressive ! 
good job 

keep the cap!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Im impressed! Great craftsmanship!!


----------



## alexdumi (Nov 15, 2008)

hello Konni 

nice install, very clean.

I see you use TRU amps and I want to ask if you try another amps like genesis or brax amps.


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

alexdumi said:


> hello Konni
> 
> nice install, very clean.
> 
> I see you use TRU amps and I want to ask if you try another amps like genesis or brax amps.


Hi,
I tried a lot of another amps. I've had at least 20 genesis amplifiers. Among others seven Genesis monoblocks.










I liked these monoblocks very much, but in this car I have not the space and money to use such many amplifiers. I like the TRU very much and I would put it between a Dual Mono and a DMX.

The sound characteristic is a mix between Brax and Arc Audio. But this is only my opinion. Just give it a try, if possible. 

Cheers,
Konni


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

I will (I sold the Clio so I have to start all over again...) run a couple of Genesis amps in my car:
Stereo 100 on the tweeters
Dual Mono on the mids
Four Channel (bridged) on the midbasswoofers
(the subs will be powered by a Steg monoblock I bought cheap)

Let's hope it works out on my Peerless drivers in my 'new' car (1992 Volvo 940 sedan)

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Candisa said:


> I will (I sold the Clio so I have to start all over again...)


Good luck with your new car and your new install. =)

Cheers,
Konni


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Got new tweeters ...




























Cheers
Konni


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Are both tweeters on axis with the driver and not firing at the same angles?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

looks like it. Done right.


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Both tweeters are angled directly towards my ears. Left one to the left ear and right one on the right ear. Otherwise I "lose" a lot of the frequencies from 10 to 20 KHz. This way I have a very good and dynamic high range. Off-axis angling would cut the upper range, so I angled them on my ears.
This is very often seen in German SQ cars. Most tweeters are angled on axis to the ears.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Konni said:


> Both tweeters are angled directly towards my ears. Left one to the left ear and right one on the right ear. Otherwise I "lose" a lot of the frequencies from 10 to 20 KHz. This way I have a very good and dynamic high range. Off-axis angling would cut the upper range, so I angled them on my ears.
> This is very often seen in German SQ cars. Most tweeters are angled on axis to the ears.
> 
> Cheers
> Konni



I totally agree with this, I just don't see it done much. I tried a quasi-cross firing scheme in my car and I'm going to do an on-axis setup because, as you mentioned, the top end is dropping off and I'm losing detail. I can deal with the difference in amplitude in other ways. 

Great looking install. 

Paul


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Some news ... I changed recently from 2-way to 3-way front system. The mids are the new Scan Speak Discovery 10F.


















































































Greetings from Germany
Konni


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

that looks like something ive seen before.. 
Looks realy good. How does those scan's sound?
What do you think of 2way vs 3-way?


----------



## pyr0maniac (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, I love you Konni


----------



## art-audio (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Konni,

It´s great to see you also here!

TW: µP 5.28 MK II or 7.28 MK III?


Greetings also from Germany

Sven


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

what kind of distro block is that you are using?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

bmwproboi05 said:


> what kind of distro block is that you are using?


This distribution block is from Audison Connection. This is very good stuff and looks good.

@art-audio
Hi Sven,
nice to see you here ... 
:dead_horse:

Cheers,
Konni


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm assuming that you re-wrapped the doors after adding the mids? They look great.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice!!!!!!

Is your 2003 A3 the new model or older model, 8L, 8P?????


----------



## dtm337 (May 28, 2009)

wow the door panels are the ****ing **** ..........sorry guys i had to .


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Menace Kustoms said:


> I'm assuming that you re-wrapped the doors after adding the mids? They look great.


Only the top part of the door panel.

@cgw
It's the "newer" 8P model.

@dtm337
Thanks! :beerchug:

Cheers,
Konni


----------



## Menace Kustoms (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, you did a fantastic job. It's very seamless, like the OEM put it there. I like it a lot.


----------



## Gangsta (May 25, 2009)

Hi... Konni, I am confused between 7 series & Z series. Can you please tell me what i the major difference in both the drivers?


----------



## bimmerman11 (Aug 27, 2009)

The A3 is an unbelievable car. Looks sweet.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice install!

how are you finding the 10f's? and what frequency range do you have them playing in ?


----------



## jplleal (Aug 17, 2010)

Great set up!


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Gangsta said:


> Hi... Konni, I am confused between 7 series & Z series. Can you please tell me what i the major difference in both the drivers?


Hi,

Series Z are completely (except the basket) handmade. The cone is made out of a very rigid but lightweight foam. Even the magnets are selfmade. Z series is famous for its dynamic midrange sound.

The 7 series is industrially manufactured. This unit uses the same basket as z series. The cone is made out of wood fiber. The strength of this speaker is the incredibly good bass performance. You can use this speaker down to 40 Hz. Midrange is nice and smooth, but with less dynamic than z series.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

s4turn said:


> Very nice install!
> 
> how are you finding the 10f's? and what frequency range do you have them playing in ?


Hi,

I'm using them from 250 Hz up with no lowpass, because I haven't installed tweeters at the moment (just bought some new 7 series tweeters MK3). When tweeters were installed, the lowpass was set up to 2.5 KHz.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

Menace Kustoms said:


> Well, you did a fantastic job. It's very seamless, like the OEM put it there. I like it a lot.


It was a hell of work to remove the original leather on the doors. I don't recommend this to you ... =)
We have need 2 - 3 hours for this - despite there were 3 workers ... a day of work for a single man.

Cheers
Konni


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice instal work, and impressive drivers. Would love to hear those Z's!

How do you like the sound of the mids angled that way, and pardon if already asked, what freq range are you running the Scans?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> How do you like the sound of the mids angled that way, and pardon if already asked, what freq range are you running the Scans?


I'm not really satisfied with the mids. But I think the problem is the distance of the mids to my ears. The left mid is the closest speaker to my ear. I would like to put the mids in the dash angled indirectly. But this is a lot of work to do.

The 2nd question is answered 2 posts above your's ... =)

Cheers
Konni


----------



## marmeks (Mar 26, 2011)

How did your friend manage to cover front pillars so smoothly? Looking at those angles it seems that it is impossible to apply the cloth without wrinkling or sewing... Is that Alcantara?


----------



## Konni (Jun 22, 2008)

marmeks said:


> How did your friend manage to cover front pillars so smoothly? Looking at those angles it seems that it is impossible to apply the cloth without wrinkling or sewing... Is that Alcantara?


I don't know ... maybe magic ... =)

I wasn't present, while he was doing it. He told me before that it would be almost impossible to do this without seems. But he worked it out.

It's original Alcantara!

Cheers
Konni


----------

